# P228 or P229



## wiseguy

Alright guys, with ammo prices the way they are, I've decided to trade my P220 in for a 9mm, and want to go compact. I love Sig and like the way the compact Sigs feel in my hand, so I've decided to stick with Sig. 

I can get a P228 with a shiny (nickel?) slide for roughly $500, or a P229 standard for normal price. I've heard that the 228 has better balance, but I didn't notice much of a difference really. Which would you recommend? Is it easy to find magazines, have the gun serviced, etc..? I'm not sure if the P228 has the factory warranty or not. 

Help me decide!


----------



## Growler67

Greetings and welcome. I've got a P228 and have shot several P229's. Personally I would go with the P228. They are no longer being produced and the supply is dwindling. The P229 will be around for some time and so you can always pick one of those.

Where abouts are you? I live in Lacey and have shot at Bullseye in Tacoma and the Marksman in Puyallup. I'm trying to get another "range day" set up with coworkers on the upcoming Federal Holiday. Working rotating shifts at a 24-7 facility makes it hard sometimes. Federal Holidays help occasionally.


----------



## babs

I've got a 226 which looks a lot like the 228 (I'm learning the difference).. Is the 228 a single-stack or just shorter grip/mag?

Darn, If you were local, and your 220 was in the same shape, I'd swap you now for my 226, although I freakin' love that gun.. I really want to keep it but the silly idea I have of getting a .45 is hovering around the same level of joy I've had busting nice groups with my old 226 cpo, ammo regardless.

A friend recently picked up a 229 and I can see the main differences appears to be the slides, of course along with the carry-size of the barrel and grip.. The 228 looks like an identical 'design' of slide as my 226 (stamped). The dehorning on the 229 slide edges might be a little easier on nicer holsters, and possibly (keyword) show less finish wear than the sharper edges of the older style slides.. If that concerns you. Me.. not really but I'm thinking of a nice slick refinish, for giggles, as my 226 don't look like much... She's all business.

.... hope that newb opinion helps.


----------



## wiseguy

Yeah the 228 is like the early version of the 229, good points guys. Still semi undecided, I guess when I get to the gunshop today, it'll be my final decision time, and either way...I'll show a pic of whichever one follows me home.

Babs, if you're looking for a good .45 get the H&K HK45....I used to carry my P220 everywhere, at work, as a difficult CCW, but I love the gun so much and had such faith in it's accuracy and dependability that it went everywhere with me. I read some reviews about the HK45, decided to pick one up at the shop, just to see how it felt in my hand, balanced, yadda yadda, had no intention on buying one....I bought it right away...shot it and it shoots like a dream, to the point that it became my work gun, got tired of hauling around a big gun so my HK USP40C became my CCW but in my opinion the HK45 is at least as good as the P220, and I feel it surpasses it because of the controllability and feel.

Check one out :smt033


----------



## babs

As I suspected from an actual owner.
They look like a serious military-grade overbuilt weapon just from appearances.
That 45C looks like a world-class carry-capable .45.
.... sorry.. not the right thread. I'll cruise the HK section. hehe


----------



## Growler67

The P226 was the original full sized 9mm and the P228 is slightly smaller, shorter in length and height. Otherwise they feel the same in your hands. Double stack and you can use the P226 mag in the P228. Now the P226 comes in the 3 options, caliber wise and it and the P220 are still the full sized. The P229 has replaced the P228 in production and is available in the optional 3 calibers. All 3 of my "P" series guns are of the stamped variety (the only way the P228 ever came, btw). I use my P228 as my CCW and have for years now.


----------



## jeb21

Sorry to hijack this thread but in order to make a recomendation I would want to know what is the difference between the 228 and the 229 other than the 228 is no longer being made. In other words, what improvements were made in the 229 that do not exist on the 228 or what cool features of the 228 were dropped in order to allow sig to make a less expensive replacement. Finally, does the 228 accept 229 mags?

BTW I have a Sig 220 and I love it.


----------



## babs

Read the "Best of both worlds" section here: http://remtek.com/arms/sig/model/229/229.htm

.. If I had to sum it up..

Slide:
The 229 was going from mandrel pressed sheet-metal slide to a machined slide with mods to handle the .40 pressure. In my own ******* terminology.. It's more better. :smt082 Designed for more "bump" behind the round than the 9mm Luger.

Mag:
Besides capacities, it's tapered in two different places instead of just the top.. maybe for feed improvements.

... Price differences.. Is the 229 a couple hundred dollars better? eh.. maybe.. but parts down the road may be more available, and it's a current model which might help resale.. I dunno. The gun market is an odd-ball. I voted 229.


----------



## jeb21

Thanks for the information. I would go with the 229


----------



## wiseguy

Thanks for the info guys! 

First off, the P220 is an awesome gun, no arguments there.

Second, I went to the gun shop and they had sold the 228 I had been looking at for a while  so i called around and finally found one gun shop (all the way up in Mt. Vernon) that had a 228 in stock, so I drove up there. Looked decent, kind of beat up, but that doesn't usually matter to me anyway, so I was holding it, and just givin her the feel up, and I just couldn't get past the "bump" in the grip and the left side by the controls...threw my grip off and I couldn't stand it. So I started checkin out some other guns, told the guy the idea of what I was looking for and he turned me on to CZ.

I'd heard about them before, and long story short I was sold, and bought a CZ85 Combat. :smt033 thing feels nice and solid, very tight, etc etc etc...so I paid half now and will pay half in like a week. 

All in all thanks for the advice gents!


----------



## Growler67

The P228 was produced in 9mm only. It's slide was stamped instead of milled. The P229 was the replacement of the "classic" model and was offered in the optional 3 calibers (9mm, .357SIG and .40). To accomodate the increased pressures of the .357SIG and .40, the slide was constructed from a milled blank.

The magazines are the same for the respective models. There are however 2 different magazines for the P229. One for the 9mm chambering and another for the .357SIG and .40 calibers. The second functions with either of the larger two calibers. The frames are the same between the models with the exception that all P229 frames these days come with a rail. The P228 never came with a rail.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

wiseguy said:


> I'd heard about them before, and long story short I was sold, and bought a CZ85 Combat. :smt033 thing feels nice and solid, very tight, etc etc etc...so I paid half now and will pay half in like a week.


Good choice. :smt023 That would definitely be one at the top of my list for a range gun. Enjoy, and pictures when iit's yours!

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've got a 226 9mm and a 229 in 40 but am getting the stuff for the 229 to shoot 357 sig. 

The 229 is a a dream to shoot. To me though there is no way to go wrong when it comes to Sigs:smt023


----------



## babs

wiseguy said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> First off, the P220 is an awesome gun, no arguments there.
> 
> Second, I went to the gun shop and they had sold the 228 I had been looking at for a while  so i called around and finally found one gun shop (all the way up in Mt. Vernon) that had a 228 in stock, so I drove up there. Looked decent, kind of beat up, but that doesn't usually matter to me anyway, so I was holding it, and just givin her the feel up, and I just couldn't get past the "bump" in the grip and the left side by the controls...threw my grip off and I couldn't stand it. So I started checkin out some other guns, told the guy the idea of what I was looking for and he turned me on to CZ.
> 
> I'd heard about them before, and long story short I was sold, and bought a CZ85 Combat. :smt033 thing feels nice and solid, very tight, etc etc etc...so I paid half now and will pay half in like a week.
> 
> All in all thanks for the advice gents!


... Stop it man! I have to hold back from even looking at CZ's..

Before I bought the Sig, I was ogling them.. I want a CZ action, in a .45 but .40 would do, with a decocker and a rail.. Maybe in a carry length. I think if they'd stick to just a few solid models and pick a platform their marketing and availability would be better.. I think they're in a transition phase with the P-01 and SP-01 guns supposedly with some improvements in specs.. on an already great gun.

Made the mistake of getting to check out a Baby Desert Eagle (IMI's take on the CZ action - magnum research imports).. His shoulder carry gun.. A full-length baby eagle 9mm. That inverted full-slide.. Sweet gun! Now I'm surfing Bud's again looking at CZ's.. Thanks a bunch! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike_E

*** Cough *** P228.

Reason: No longer in production in the states...they're becoming rare. Nothing wrong with shooting just a .9mm from one gun.

The P229 is a good gun...very versatile due to barrel swapping between .40S&W, .357 SIG, and a .9mm conversion barrel.


----------



## Mike_E

Growler67 said:


> Personally I would go with the P228. They are no longer being produced and the supply is dwindling. The P229 will be around for some time and so you can always pick one of those.


Growler67 is wise. :mrgreen:


----------



## plentyofpaws

I looked at the P229 and ended up with a P239 9MM. I think its just a bit smaller than the P229. Haven't fired it yet, plan to go to the range this afternoon.


----------



## Growler67

The P239 is slightly more compact than the P228/P229 in comparison to the full sized P226. The P239 is also a single stack whereas the P228/P229's are double stack.


----------



## Jaster83

*P228*

I haven't shot either, but I've been doing lots of research on handguns in my quest to buy one before January 20th (guess why).
After going to the gun store and holding different guns, I decided on the P226, so I've been doing a lot of research on them, when trying to figure out what calibre I want, and have also learned about the 228 during the last couple of weeks.

The P228 is the smaller version of the P226, just as the P225 is the smaller 'concealable' P220.
If I were to own a P226 in 9mm I would definately buy the 228 instead of the 229, because you can swap mags. (I voted for the P228 because I will own a P226, though I'll probably go with a .40 cal.)

Other than the compatability with the P226 mags there is little I would think the P228 offers over the P229. Unless of course you want something a little less common (collectability) when you go to the gun range with friends.

But pros for the P229 would be if you want something other than 9mm, this is the only one that offers that. If you want pros and cons vs the different calibres of 9mm, .40 S&W, and .357 SIG, there are multiple resources that compare them very well.


----------



## Growler67

Jaster83 said:


> .....there is little I would think the P228 offers over the P229.


Until you shoot them both side by side you will never know. The feel and balance of the P228 is superior to the P229 and it's what makes it a weapon with a fiercely devoted ownership base. Sometimes you just have to know before you can fully understand the appeal of a thing.

I've fired the P229 in 9mm and .40. Honestly I've shot many handguns in .40 and the caliber does nothing to impress me in any way, much less the price of ammo over 9mm. Just personal preference I guess.


----------



## aibonito13

*The P228*

Hand guns are like gloves. Shooting both the one that fits you the best, and its not the size of the round but shoot placement.

Both gun are great, it comes down to which you can shoot the best.

Good luck.


----------



## Rastus

Growler67 said:


> Greetings and welcome. I've got a P228 and have shot several P229's. Personally I would go with the P228. They are no longer being produced and the supply is dwindling. The P229 will be around for some time and so you can always pick one of those.


+1 The P228 is the best handling, best balanced of all the Sigs I own. The P229 was designed to be a .40 S&W gun, so the slide is beefier than it needs to be for a 9mm. The P228 also has a "stamped, folded" slide, which many feel adds to the fine balance of this pistol. You won't go wrong with the P228 - IMHO, that is.


----------



## lovain1932

Definetly the 229 that's just my .02 worth


----------



## aryfrosty

*228 v 229*

I am predjudiced. I simply like the P229 .40 and have since the agency I worked for issued them in the mid 1990s. Just bought a new one last month, then ent back the net week and bought a new P239 .40 I've working iwth firearms for over 55 years and have a knack for the good ones. Next buy will certainly be a P250, then maybe a "BlackHawk holster


----------



## twolfe84

*228*

I voted for the 228 because I have not shot a 229. i carried the 228 at my last command and loved it. We put 2,000 rounds through the 228 at the range in 3 days and dint have a single problem. the only problem i had was gettting used to the SIG instead of the standard Navy Berreta.


----------



## Jet

I looked at both and bought the newer 229, as a CPO I just could not pass up the deal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've recently got to shoot the 228 and I will say it's a great pistol. I can see where it gets people really into them being they are a little lighter (mostly due to slide design) and that lends itself t a little better balance. If I was to be looking for a carry 9mm then it would be on the short list and probably be the topper. 

Thing is I don't like to carry a 9mm all that much. I carried 1911's for years so that meant the 45 ACP was the only round to have. As I got older I stared looking at other pistols and did buy a P226 9mm mainly for range fun. I had shot a P220 before that. That was what me looking at Sig Sauer. I got the chance to get a 229 a little while back and I thought it would make a good carry pistol. I'm still a 1911 guy through and through. The design has proven itself far too long to say that it is inferior. But Sig Sauer have shown time and again that a "modern" combat weapon has a place in the LEO and civilian sector and they will live up to the moniker "To Hell and Back Reliability". 

what keeps me from wanting the 228 is the fact that it's a 9mm and I just don't care for the round as much as a carry option. It's a good round and it will get the job done no question. It's just not for me in that capacity. I do like it as a range round and I use them often when I'm out shooting. For me the biggest selling point for the 229 is the fact that with that beefier slide you can shoot the .40 but can switch over to a 357 Sig round and there is no question that the weapon will be able to handle it without any lingering feelings about it causing any damage over time on a lighter slide. and it's nothing to switch again and make it a 9mm to lower ones ammo cost at least for practice.

So for me the 229 wins over all for me as an all around more versatile weapon. Now if I was more of a 9mm shooter I would lean to the 228 being it's in the caliber that I would be looking at and it's over all a better feeling weapon if a 9mm is what you are looking for and not the other two calibers that a 229 can shoot with relative ease.

If you want a good 9mm run with the 228. If the heavier loads are your cup of tea then the 229 simply offers more opportunities it seems to me anyway.


----------



## babs

A friend has a 229 9mm cpo non-rail and wants to sell to me so he can go with a DAK version.. If so I'd have good reference between the 226 and 229.. I've shot it before and know I've broken in my trigger better, but nothing some good range time and militec-1 can't smooth out on his gun... It's just that if I wanted another Sig, I'd rather it be a 239 that's a bit more carry-friendly with size and weight in a .40 but I'd have no problem carrying a 9mm with a solid 124grain +p round for SD. Though, I've read a bunch of guys carry the 229 just fine.. Sure ain't know itty bitty PPK but I guess it can be done.


----------



## Growler67

Depends on a few factors. Overall body type, size, method, wardrobe choices and weather factor in. For me I CC my P228. No problems at all.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have a 229 .40 on my belt as we speak in a Gould OWB holster and it rides like it's not there at all. Personally I don't see a problem with a full size weapon. carry a government 1911 a lot. It's just in how you dress. Like most people the weapon that day will have an effect on wardrobe choices. 

A 40 though wears the same as a 9mm to me. I really don't see much of any difference. Of course being used to carrying a steel framed 45ACP with an extra mag or so. Anything else is like dropping off the extra bats when you are on your way to the plate:smt023


----------



## MauiWowie22

I have two P228's and three P229's 
I love the 228 so I gotta go with them


----------



## YFZsandrider

MauiWowie22 said:


> I have two P228's and three P229's
> I love the 228 so I gotta go with them


Why duplicates of the same gun?


----------



## Growler67

YFZsandrider said:


> Why duplicates of the same gun?


Looks like one with and one without the rail. Not exactly two of the same.


----------



## The Goat

I'm basis because I have a 229.


----------



## DennisE

The 229 SAS Gen2 9mm is the most accurate of the more or less 100 handguns I've owned at one time or another. It is a great shooter. Much better than the 228s I long ago traded away. Dennis


----------



## JD413

Just got my CCW permit this week and looking to pick up a handgun after my next paycheck. Saw an older model p228 for 675 at a shop today and almost walked out with it until i saw the pink piece of paper sitting under it . Now it's between a p229 elite or the p228r.


----------



## Todd

DennisE said:


> The 229 SAS Gen2 9mm is the most accurate of the more or less 100 handguns I've owned at one time or another. It is a great shooter.


That's the gun that's on my hip right now. :smt023


----------



## TOF

JD413 said:


> Just got my CCW permit this week and looking to pick up a handgun after my next paycheck. Saw an older model p228 for 675 at a shop today and almost walked out with it until i saw the pink piece of paper sitting under it . Now it's between a p229 elite or the p228r.


So what is the fear of Pink Paper all about?

tumbleweed


----------



## JD413

It's the sales receipt, somone already paid for it.


----------



## YFZsandrider

JD413 said:


> It's the sales receipt, somone already paid for it.


Why would it still be in the case?! Any shop I've ever dealt with sets the gun aside. Thats a little BS.. I'd be a little pissed if I wandered in there looking for something specific, saw it, and with excitement said "Can I see that?," only to hear that its already sold!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

YFZsandrider said:


> Why would it still be in the case?! Any shop I've ever dealt with sets the gun aside. Thats a little BS.. I'd be a little pissed if I wandered in there looking for something specific, saw it, and with excitement said "Can I see that?," only to hear that its already sold!


Tru-Dat!


----------



## oldphart

wiseguy said:


> Alright guys, with ammo prices the way they are, I've decided to trade my P220 in for a 9mm, and want to go compact. I love Sig and like the way the compact Sigs feel in my hand, so I've decided to stick with Sig.
> 
> I can get a P228 with a shiny (nickel?) slide for roughly $500, or a P229 standard for normal price. I've heard that the 228 has better balance, but I didn't notice much of a difference really. Which would you recommend? Is it easy to find magazines, have the gun serviced, etc..? I'm not sure if the P228 has the factory warranty or not.
> 
> Help me decide!


I didn't vote. I love them both and own them both. On the outside they are the same size so one holster from both. The grip size is the same so besides the recoil there's no difference in the muscle memory issues. The 229 is heavier because the slide is beefier to tolerate higher calibers than 9. Gosh, get them both. That's my solution to that kind of dilemma. Oh, I forgot: money....:mrgreen:


----------



## oldphart

babs said:


> I've got a 226 which looks a lot like the 228 (I'm learning the difference).. Is the 228 a single-stack or just shorter grip/mag?
> 
> Darn, If you were local, and your 220 was in the same shape, I'd swap you now for my 226, although I freakin' love that gun.. I really want to keep it but the silly idea I have of getting a .45 is hovering around the same level of joy I've had busting nice groups with my old 226 cpo, ammo regardless.
> 
> A friend recently picked up a 229 and I can see the main differences appears to be the slides, of course along with the carry-size of the barrel and grip.. The 228 looks like an identical 'design' of slide as my 226 (stamped). The dehorning on the 229 slide edges might be a little easier on nicer holsters, and possibly (keyword) show less finish wear than the sharper edges of the older style slides.. If that concerns you. Me.. not really but I'm thinking of a nice slick refinish, for giggles, as my 226 don't look like much... She's all business.
> 
> .... hope that newb opinion helps.


228 is double stack


----------



## HKP30

wiseguy said:


> Alright guys, with ammo prices the way they are, I've decided to trade my P220 in for a 9mm, and want to go compact. I love Sig and like the way the compact Sigs feel in my hand, so I've decided to stick with Sig.
> 
> I can get a P228 with a shiny (nickel?) slide for roughly $500, or a P229 standard for normal price. I've heard that the 228 has better balance, but I didn't notice much of a difference really. Which would you recommend? Is it easy to find magazines, have the gun serviced, etc..? I'm not sure if the P228 has the factory warranty or not.
> 
> Help me decide!


Arriving a little late to this thread, but given your choices, I would opt for the one that suits you the best. The P228 Nickel will not be covered by any warranty and of course, the P229R would be covered by Sigs Limited Lifetime Warranty. Both the P228 and P229 9mm share the same 13-round magazines and are plentiful. Servicing the firearm is also rather easy, you could always send it back to Sig or Bruce Gray for servicing or you could purchase Chris Orndorff's Armorers DVD and do it yourself.

If you really like the P228, Sig has released a "limited run" of the P228R if you are seeking a P228 with a warranty. In my opinion, the P229R 9mm is nothing more than a P228 Stainless.

Now that I've seen that your options have changed, by all means, pick up the P228R while you can. The P229 Elites will be around for awhile, who know how long the P228Rs will be around.


----------



## mako72401

I have been contemplating the same question for a while now. HAve never owned a Sig, and figure I have at least one of most other manufacturers, so I should have a Sig too, right? I am leaning towards the P229 in .40


----------



## dpdtc

mako72401 said:


> I have been contemplating the same question for a while now. HAve never owned a Sig, and figure I have at least one of most other manufacturers, so I should have a Sig too, right? I am leaning towards the P229 in .40


I picked up the 229 SAS gen 2 this past week and shot 500 rounds of .40 through it with no problems. Very accurate weapon. I love it!


----------

